# Proper drinking container



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I prefere a bota (goatskin). Easy to carry and no one knows what you are drinking.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2004)

For me, do it any way you dig it. Mead, like wine or beer for that matter, has different ways of "participating". We used to differentiate bewteen "winemakers" and "winers", meaning the folks who enjoy wine and making the wine compared to the folks who use wine to impress their peers and to feel cultured. As a brewer, I'm mortified when I go to someone's home and they apologize profusely for whatever beer they have saying "Oh, I know it's not going to be what you'll like! Let me know and I'll run to the store and get something better."
Some folks like the hand-thrown pottery cups for their esthetic appeal, some use horns, some use wine glassware. If you want a good all-purpose tasting glass, use a wine-type glass that'll allow you to see the color well, and I like some type of narrowing at the top to help concentrate the aromas for the snobby sniffing thing. I actually use a promotional Grolsch glass, 25 CL, with a short stem and mild taper.


----------



## ScottS (Jul 19, 2004)

I use 8 oz plastic cups. Mainly because those are the only glasses in the house that my son hasn't broken.


----------



## nhbeekeeper (Oct 1, 2004)

bullseye you are not serious are you?

those things sweet like the under bellie of a pig... hahaha


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

>those things sweet like the under bellie of a pig

I like my mead sweet but I think you may have meant sweat  

Mead never lasts that long in my bota. It's hard for me to set in one place very long, so I like the "to go" convienence. Come to think of it, I believe that the store bought bota's are plastic lined. Of course you could be original and make one from the stomach of a pig, but then it may just 'sweat like a pig'.


----------

